# Winchester 22 Ammo.



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

I have just found out that the Winchester 22 ammo will not work in my new Ruger type 111. What is the problem with Winchester?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

1911 friendly said:


> I have just found out that the Winchester 22 ammo will not work in my new Ruger type 111. What is the problem with Winchester?


What's a "Type 111"? Do you mean a *Mark III*?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

This changed from the post yesterday since it moved.

CCI is an old standard and good ammo.Win and Rem market different ammo under different names like Wildcat,Thunderbolt,Yellow Jacket etc.Some is good,some is hot,some is mellow,and some are floor scrapings.Until you get into pistols designed for target work,most don't like wimpy ammo unless you respring them.I've never tried rimfire Federal so I can't say good or bad.Forget Eley,it's just about strictly target and expensive.I have had good luck with old Aguila but I haven't bought any in the last 5+ years.


----------

